# Massenmail in Office/Outlook 2003



## Fluffy (11. November 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte eine Informationsmail an unsere eingetragenen Kunden Schicken. Das habe ich schon mal gemacht per BCC Feld. Anscheinend haben aber viele unserer Kunden die Mail nicht erhalten. Ich kann mir das nur so erklären das die Mail in ihrem Spam Filter hängen geblieben ist. Evtl. haben sich die Filter an den 600 Mailadressen im Email Header gestört. Da es die erste Rundmail war können wir eigentlich auf keiner Blacklist stehen. 

Jetzt habe ich über die Suche hier gefunden das man auch immer 1 Mail an 1 Empfänger automatisch per Vb Script oder Makro versenden kann. Nur finde ich leider nirgendwo so was. Kennt jemand vielleicht einen Link? Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Die Email Adressen sind in einer Excel Datei. Ich benutze Office Pro 2003.

Nur zu Info: Ich will keinen Spam versenden. Die Kunden erwarten diese Mails von uns. Viele haben sich sogar beschwert weil Sie keine Email bekommen haben.

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## gorim (11. November 2005)

Benutz doch die Serienbrieffunktion in Word. Man kann damit auch E-Mails verschicken. Als Datenquelle ist auch eine Exceldatei möglich.

bis dann
gorim


----------

